# Game 63: Denver Nuggets @ Toronto Raptors



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*@*









*Team Records*

*Denver Nuggets* 34-28 *@* *Toronto Raptors* 21-40

*Time:* 7:00 PM ET, Friday, March 10, 2006
*TV:* Altitude
*Location:* Air Canada Centre, Toronto, ON

*Denver Nuggets*






































*Projected Denver Nuggets Starting Lineup*
*PG* - 24 Andre Miller 6-2 205 3/19/76 6 Utah
*SG* - *Ruben Patterson 6-6 223 7/31/75 7 Cincinnati* 
*SF* - 15 Carmelo Anthony 6-8 230 5/29/84 2 Syracuse 
*PF* - 6 Kenyon Martin 6-9 240 12/30/77 5 Cincinnati 
*C* - 23 Marcus Camby 6-11 230 3/22/74 9 Massachusetts

*Denver Nuggets Reserves*
11 Earl Boykins PG 5-5 133 6/2/76 7 Eastern Michigan 
3 DerMarr Johnson GF 6-9 201 5/5/80 5 Cincinnati 
56 Francisco Elson C 7-0 235 2/28/76 2 California 
43 Linas Kleiza F 6-8 245 1/3/85 R Missouri 
*30 Reggie Evans PF 6-8 245 5/18/80 3 Iowa*

*Denver Nuggets Players Stats:*










*Denver Nuggets Head Coach:*








*George Karl*

*Out of game due to Injuries:*
Nene Hilario

*Toronto Raptors*​





































*Projected Toronto Raptors Starting Lineup*
*PG -* 13 Mike James 6-2 190 6/23/75 5 Duquesne 
*SG -* 14 Joey Graham 6-7 225 6/11/82 R Oklahoma State 
*SF -* 24 Morris Peterson 6-7 220 8/26/77 5 Michigan State 
*PF -*4 Chris Bosh 6-10 230 3/24/84 2 Georgia Tech 
*C -* 33 Antonio Davis 6-9 245 10/31/68 12 UTEP

*Toronto Raptors Reserves*
8 Jose Calderon PG 6-3 210 9/28/81 R None 
16 Matt Bonner FC 6-10 240 4/5/80 1 Florida 
31 Charlie Villanueva F 6-11 240 8/24/84 R Connecticut 
55 Rafael Araujo C 6-11 290 8/12/80 1 Brigham Young

*Toronto Raptors Players Stats:*










*Toronto Raptors Head Coach:* 








*Sam Mitchell*

*----------------------------------------------------------*​
Nuggets and Raptors fans get in! :banana: :cheers: 

A back to back for the Nuggets on the road is never easy. The Nuggets will need to find some momentum from their come back victory in Philly. Hopefully we will be able to pull out the Win in Toronto, and continue this road trip with a series of victories.

Let's Go Nuggets! :cheers: :clap: :biggrin:


----------



## Busta (Jun 25, 2005)

i may kill somebody if we lose this game


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

theres 2 things that'll happen.

either we come out flat as hell like yesterday, or we dominate from tipoff.

its gonna be one or the other...


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

if we wanna win, than we got to rebound a lot better than against Philly...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

denversfiinest said:


> if we wanna win, than we got to rebound a lot better than against Philly...


this just reminded me of when somebody here complained about melo's rebounding.

ive noticed in games where we dominate the boards, melo doesnt grab many. but in games where we struggle (like tonight) melo seems to grad 10 almost everytime...

just goes to show that we dont necessarily need melo to grab many boards, but when we do, he answers. cant complain about that...


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

but we needed tha rebounding from everyone yesterday...didn't you see how many second chance opportunities Philly had? 3 Players from the Sixers had over 5 Off. Boards, but only 3 PLayers from the Nuggets had over 4 Rebunds (off. + def. Boards)


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

denversfiinest said:


> but we needed tha rebounding from everyone yesterday...didn't you see how many second chance opportunities Philly had? 3 Players from the Sixers had over 5 Off. Boards, but only 3 PLayers from the Nuggets had over 4 Rebunds (off. + def. Boards)


well thats what im saying. i honestly dont have a problem with his rebounding. i want him running. camby, evans, najera, k-mart can all do their jobs. melo needs to run the floor.

but when we struggle, melo finds a way to be productive whatever it may be...


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

The key to winning is looking at the pictures above in the title post.

Look at Toronto...all the pix shos players USING THEIR LEFT HANDS!!! Cut em off on that end and force em right...can't fail!

Get Karl on the phone!!!


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

they must have a lot of energy and shouldn't fall behind early...if they do, I don't think we would have a good chance to win....


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

It's game time!


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

go, go, go, go go, go, go, go, go Nuggets :clap:


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

finally is Evans starting :clap:


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

where the hell is Camby? This **** pisses me off


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

Greg 4 3! :clap:


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

denversfiinest said:


> Greg 4 3! :clap:


again! 66% from the 3-point-line...for the nuggets a damn great number


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

what the hell happened to Camby, this guy just seems to always miss games for no reason. He is a great player but he is injured too often


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

kg_mvp03-04 said:


> what the hell happened to Camby, this guy just seems to always miss games for no reason. He is a great player but he is injured too often


ehhh...

do u have anything interesting to say. or do u just like to point out the obvious?

besides the pinky thing that required surgery, this is his first game hes missed :whoknows: :biggrin:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

btw, what exactly happened in this game?

no camby, no k-mart, and melo only plays 20 minutes? is he ok?

hard to believe we still dominated this game, at least thats what the box score suggests...

evans with 19 defensive boards? damn...


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

we didn't need them at all... great game by everyone and Melos 20 minutes were also good... and we keep our winning streak...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The Nuggets Rock Baby!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

EVANS CONTROLLED THE PAINT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Another great win on the road! Keep it up Nuggets. :cheers:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

seriously, what happened to camby and melo?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> seriously, what happened to camby and melo?


Melo strained his hamstring against the Sixers. In the game tonight Melos hamstring flared up so he sat out the rest of the game. He plans on playing against the Celtics though.

Camby was dressed, but didnt play because of a strained Achilles'.

Kenyon was out because of his knee tendinitis. Although Kenyon is suppose to be playing against the Celtics.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Melo was beyond solid in his limited time, and we picked up a road win. Can't ask for much more. 2 down, 5 to go.

Reggie put up my single favorite statline in the history of sports tonight. 0 points, 3 field goal attempts, 20 boards, and 1 turnover. Reggie Evans for MVP.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

from what i heard, 20 boards is a record when not scoring...


----------

